# Fire hose nozzle plans/drawings?



## TorontoBuilder (Jan 11, 2013)

Has anyone here has ever built a working steam pumper model or some other model for which they machined a working scale hose nozzle?

I am going to build a 1:24 scale fireboat and I want it as authentic as possible, with a working aerial lift with two nozzles, and 3 deck/wheelhouse mounted nozzles.

I have designed the aerial lift and the water pipes and swivel elbows that attach to the lift to feed the "monitor" style sprayers, but I dont have a good reference for a small scale nozzle... hope someone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## portlandron (Jan 11, 2013)

Having worked in the Fire Service for over 30 years I am sure that if you were to go by any fire station with your plans or a sample of what you have built and talk to them about building a scale noozle they would be happy to let you look at one and get dimensions from it.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Jan 11, 2013)

portlandron said:


> Having worked in the Fire Service for over 30 years I am sure that if you were to go by any fire station with your plans or a sample of what you have built and talk to them about building a scale noozle they would be happy to let you look at one and get dimensions from it.



Thanks for the idea... I will try that, hopefully they have to do maintenance on a nozzle and will disassemble one. The local fire station owes me something for all the lost sleep they have caused by going by at 3 am sirens blaring 

I really want to know how the flow actuator lever works and how they adjust the spray pattern from narrow high pressure stream to a wide spray.


----------



## Gordo (Jan 12, 2013)

I think you are talking about two differant nozzles, a solid stream nozzle which has a solid stream of water to shoot water a distance or bore a hole in a coal pile or peat bog and a fog nozzle that can be used both ways and usually on a hand line for going into the fire or can be on a master stream.
I think the one you want to model is the old time stright solid stream nozzle about 30 inches long and made of brass. When we used to bring out the solid stream nozzles they used to send out the coffee truck because we were going to be there for a long time.
Gordo


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Gordo,

Thanks, it is the modern fog nozzle I want because this is for a fireboat built in 1963 and recently refit in 2004. I was able to find a few drawings from some manufacturers, man so many parts but I think I can find a way to simplify things.


----------

